# MTV True Life:  "I'm On Steroids"



## SubliminalX (Jan 11, 2006)

http://tv.yahoo.com/tvpdb?d=tvp&id=...rue+LifeTrue+Life&progutn=1137283200&.intl=us

Starting this weekend and replaying all through next week.  Should be interesting.  They'll probably end up showing different sides of the story, i.e., one major abuser who has health problems, one guy who doesn't suffer from any undesireable effects after years of use, and probably one old fart on HRT.


----------



## GFR (Jan 11, 2006)

SubliminalX said:
			
		

> http://tv.yahoo.com/tvpdb?d=tvp&id=...rue+LifeTrue+Life&progutn=1137283200&.intl=us
> 
> Starting this weekend and replaying all through next week.  Should be interesting.  They'll probably end up showing different sides of the story, i.e., one major abuser who has health problems, one guy who doesn't suffer from any undesireable effects after years of use, and probably one old fart on HRT.


Very cool post...I will watch this show even though I never watch MTV


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 12, 2006)

I bet it will be total crap. From the commercials i've seen there will be some parents talking about how steroids killed their kid, a 200 lb. guy talking about how steroids helped him go from a pussy to a goliath, and there will also be people talking about how steroids are addicting. Steroids aren't fucking addicting, mentally you may love what they do to you but your body does not develop a physiological dependence to them.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 12, 2006)

I'd rather watch He Haw


----------



## brogers (Jan 12, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I bet it will be total crap. From the commercials i've seen there will be some parents talking about how steroids killed their kid, a 200 lb. guy talking about how steroids helped him go from a pussy to a goliath, and there will also be people talking about how steroids are addicting. Steroids aren't fucking addicting, mentally you may love what they do to you but your body does not develop a physiological dependence to them.


 
Regarding physiological dependence.. couldn't HPTA suppression be considered that?  Not that I think steroids are even the slightest bit "addictive" in the normal sense.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 12, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> Regarding physiological dependence.. couldn't HPTA suppression be considered that?  Not that I think steroids are even the slightest bit "addictive" in the normal sense.


 The fact that your body's testosterone production decreases with time shows that you do not develop a physical dependancy to it. If this was true, as men got older, they would all have to check into rehab to kick their 35 year old testosterone habit.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 12, 2006)

Not to mention the fact that your hypothalamus and pituitary gland have many other functions than just regulating testosterone production.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jan 12, 2006)

people could become dependant on steroids they see themselves shrinking down to nothing and have to do another cycle it all has to do with the mind


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 12, 2006)

JOHNYORK said:
			
		

> people could become dependant on steroids they see themselves shrinking down to nothing and have to do another cycle it all has to do with the mind



that mental, not pyhsical


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 12, 2006)

I sure will be watching. At least MTV has the balls to make a series on it, considering how it's very hush hush now and the bad publicity given to it by people such as Jose Canseco and Rafael Palmeiro.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 12, 2006)

i'll be tuning in, but like cocks, i dont think its going to be a very truthful piece.


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2006)

This a bad thing, you want to keep this shyt out of the mainstream as much as possible.  Last time this stuff bubbled up w/ Barry Bonds et.al. Senator Bidden liberal from Delaware decided to ban pro hormones and make criminals out of law biding citizens.  Next thing you know, while protecting terrorists phone calls the liberals will want to invade our privacy looking for killer steroids.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 12, 2006)

Im gonna watch it, think itll be interesting. Spike TV had a neat doc on a while ago, "Testosterone Boys", tracked several competing BBers, ((one had nasty gyno, if i remember correctly))


----------



## redman12 (Jan 12, 2006)

I hate MTV, what a load of shit. Sure MTV has balls but how will they repersent the ideas of legit lifters whom use gear in a constructive smart manner. Personally i feel it will give gear even more BAD pablicity.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 12, 2006)

haha, what a joke this show is already..


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow, I get mad when cars go slow in front of me, I better get off the multi-vits.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 12, 2006)

what was the oral steroid that the pride fighter was taking?  it couldnt be nolva because he described it as an oral steroid..


----------



## goandykid (Jan 12, 2006)

wow...

i jsut turned it off after the gay guy said

"i woke up one morning and wanted to take my life yada yada "(od'ed on tylonel...what a rebel huh ) 

and then he said " the steroids were controlling my mind"


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 12, 2006)

at least the guy going for the mag. shoot at made a statement about diet in the begining, so the show wasn't a total loss!


----------



## brogers (Jan 12, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> what was the oral steroid that the pride fighter was taking? it couldnt be nolva because he described it as an oral steroid..


 
I'm betting winstrol.


----------



## brogers (Jan 12, 2006)

The biggest of the 3 guys, said he'd been on cycle for 5 months, took 4 weeks off, and then was back on.  he seemed weak as shit too?  My gym has a Hammer bench press machine like the one they showed, and 2-4 plates is absolutely pathetic.

The gay (as of the end of the show) had run 4-5 cycles, and still was a pathetically small and weak.

The fighter thought being off of steroids for 1 month would make him test clean? wtf.


----------



## Flex (Jan 12, 2006)

redman12 said:
			
		

> I hate MTV, what a load of shit. Sure MTV has balls but how will they repersent the ideas of legit lifters whom use gear in a constructive smart manner. Personally i feel it will give gear even more BAD pablicity.




EXACTLY what i was going to say.


They get a 210lb tool who thinks he's "Zeus". They get a half ass fighter with a bad temper. And they get a psychologically fucked up homo all to juice. 

Not to mention that little bullshit with the "OHHH, steroids killed my son b/c he wanted to make the Major Leagues".

There's gonna be some mass murder tonite, boys. 
First one's on me. Here's the gay guy:


----------



## Flex (Jan 12, 2006)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> This a bad thing, you want to keep this shyt out of the mainstream as much as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flex (Jan 12, 2006)

I thought you guys would get a kick outta this...

One of my best buddies, a guy who frequents bolex, said that a producer from this show came on looking for people.

They all told him to go fuck off. haha


----------



## goandykid (Jan 12, 2006)

Flex said:
			
		

> I thought you guys would get a kick outta this...
> 
> One of my best buddies, a guy who frequents bolex, said that a producer from this show came on looking for people.
> 
> They all told him to go fuck off. haha





i think the need motivation link in ur profile is dead, what did it go to?

it jsut timed out on me.

anyways, obviously jsut manipulated and edited by MTV, but thats to be expected. The gay guy was jsut fucking ridiculous. I had a luaghing out loud moment w/ the "steroids were controlling my mind" part.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 12, 2006)

Stupidest shit I ever saw. He waited a whole 2 weeks between cycles.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 12, 2006)

The steroids were controlling my mind... Hmmm...

STEROIDS IS NANO-MIND CONTROL MACHINES!!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 12, 2006)

dumb show....


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 12, 2006)

The fighter's fiance is a hot POA!!


----------



## vette1derek (Jan 12, 2006)

None of them but the faget can do their own shots.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 12, 2006)

vette1derek said:
			
		

> None of them but the faget can do their own shots.


yup. IF you are going to do it you go all the way!!


----------



## SubliminalX (Jan 13, 2006)

Someone posted the downloadable versions on BB.  Downloading right now.

http://rapidshare.de/files/10950056/True_Life_Part_One.wmv.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/10951007/True_Life_Part_Two.wmv.html


----------



## lnvanry (Jan 13, 2006)

the model seemed fine in his approach...the fighter and gay guy seemed like the perfect case for some one who shouldn't touch the gear.


----------



## Flex (Jan 13, 2006)

goandykid said:
			
		

> i think the need motivation link in ur profile is dead, what did it go to?
> 
> it jsut timed out on me.
> 
> anyways, obviously jsut manipulated and edited by MTV, but thats to be expected. The gay guy was jsut fucking ridiculous. I had a luaghing out loud moment w/ the "steroids were controlling my mind" part.




Hmmm. Well, it did go to Defendis' "Intensity or Insanity" articles, but I'm not sure what happened to them.


The steroids "must be controlling my mind", and I must be hallucinating


----------



## MASS (Jan 13, 2006)

vette1derek said:
			
		

> None of them but the faget can do their own shots.


Same thing i was thinking. And someone should tell the model that he doesn't have to get completly naked every time he has to take a shot.


----------



## rhouser30 (Jan 13, 2006)

got a question alittle off topic but is most of this gotten from oversea supply that is what i have seen on the interent...how legit are they?


----------



## MASS (Jan 13, 2006)

rhouser30 said:
			
		

> got a question alittle off topic but is most of this gotten from oversea supply that is what i have seen on the interent...how legit are they?


Some from over seas but a lot is from mexico. I wouldnt order anything off the internet, it is either fake shit or the order will never come, like what happened to the homo on the show.


----------



## rhouser30 (Jan 13, 2006)

so do u just find a sourse u trust? if u are new how do u get it


----------



## MASS (Jan 13, 2006)

rhouser30 said:
			
		

> so do u just find a sourse u trust? if u are new how do u get it


usually you just see if your friends know anybody who can get it or a lot of times there is always someone from your gym that has connections. Just be discrete about it, dont go walkin around the gym ask to buy gear.


----------



## rhouser30 (Jan 13, 2006)

yeah i understand i just saw alot of websites and wondered how good (pure) and legit they were


----------



## MASS (Jan 13, 2006)

rhouser30 said:
			
		

> yeah i understand i just saw alot of websites and wondered how good (pure) and legit they were


I have a couple of friends that have tried websites before and like i said its usually fake shit, and its kind of risky ordering through the mail anyway. You will find someone, this shit is everywhere.


----------



## rhouser30 (Jan 13, 2006)

the main problem is when i go to the gym i go there to lift..put my headphones in and go at it...the normal hey to the guys that are always there is about it...i hate it when people go up there and all there do is talk...get out of the way!!!!


----------



## rrgg (Jan 13, 2006)

Flex said:
			
		

> There's gonna be some mass murder tonite, boys.
> First one's on me. Here's the gay guy:



You want to kill someone?  Oh that's nice flex.   

I feel awful for the parents who lost their son, but they are so ignorant in their comments.  They think their son was "going through withdrawl."  That is idiotic!

The thing that struck me about this show is that the baseball player and the gay stripper both had obvious emotional problems BEFORE juicing.  Then later steroids are retroactively blamed for their emotional problems.

Side note: Can't the entire show be admitted as evidence in a courtroom (?!!)


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 13, 2006)

Off topic but I dont' know much about steroids.  How long are you suppossed to wait between cycles?


----------



## vette1derek (Jan 13, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Off topic but I dont' know much about steroids.  How long are you suppossed to wait between cycles?





 Time on = Time off


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 13, 2006)

vette1derek said:
			
		

> Time on = Time off


really.  thanks.


----------



## Flex (Jan 13, 2006)

rrgg said:
			
		

> You want to kill someone?  Oh that's nice flex.



I usually charge $50, but this one i'ma do for free.





			
				rrgg said:
			
		

> I feel awful for the parents who lost their son, but they are so ignorant in their comments.  They think their son was "going through withdrawl."  That is idiotic!
> 
> The thing that struck me about this show is that the baseball player and the gay stripper both had obvious emotional problems BEFORE juicing.  Then later steroids are retroactively blamed for their emotional problems.
> 
> Side note: Can't the entire show be admitted as evidence in a courtroom (?!!)



The rest of this is perfectamundo. 
People are SO ignorant about steroids it makes me sick. The parents saying their son was "withdrawing". The gay saying "I'm gonna go into a roid rage" when he couldn't get his car from the parking lot. It's just pathetic.

And no, I don't think the show can be admitted as evidence. If I shoot heroin on video, I can't get arrested for possession of heroin.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 13, 2006)

when the fag couldnt find his car and he talks about roid' rage, its just ridiculous.  when im drinking like a fish and can't find my cars, im going to be agitated too...

god i hated that show...


----------



## rrgg (Jan 13, 2006)

I'd be surprised if the gay guy had real geal in the first place.

I have some swamp land to sell too.  Anyone know how to contact him?


----------



## musclepump (Jan 13, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> what was the oral steroid that the pride fighter was taking? it couldnt be nolva because he described it as an oral steroid..


 
That's the same guy who said steroids weren't drugs.


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 13, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> when the fag couldnt find his car and he talks about roid' rage, its just ridiculous.  when im drinking like a fish and can't find my cars, im going to be agitated too...
> 
> god i hated that show...



wasnt there a under 18 no post rule?


----------



## rrgg (Jan 13, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> That's the same guy who said steroids weren't drugs.


I'm pretty sure that in the argument he was having he meant it wasn't a chemically addictive recreational drug.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 13, 2006)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> wasnt there a under 18 no post rule?


 
yes, just like rule #137 states that if somebody questions me i'm allowed to stick my size nine boot up there ass.


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey I dl'd the first part of this.  Too bad gayshare restricts your DL limit.

I have to wait until tommorow to dl the second half.


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 14, 2006)

ROFL, how come none of these clowns use free weights?  They ALL use machines...


----------



## JoeR. (Jan 14, 2006)

Is that guy who owned the vitamin shop an idiot?  It shows the city, it shows the name of the store, and it shows him opening up a specific cabinet and than a bunch of steroids...

How is that smart?

If I saw any one of those guys in the gym, I wouldnt even think they were on steriods, infact I wouldnt think anything of any of them.  None of them looked like they had been training for any lentgh of time.  Than the "big guy" model looks like the avg. guy in a college gym.  

Whole show was stupid.


----------



## fufu (Jan 14, 2006)

MASS said:
			
		

> Same thing i was thinking. And someone should tell the model that he doesn't have to get completly naked every time he has to take a shot.



ahahha i thought that too.


----------



## fufu (Jan 14, 2006)

JoeR. said:
			
		

> Than the "big guy" model looks like the avg. guy in a college gym.



I don't know what college gyms you to go to. At Umass I saw hardly any guys that big. If they were they were fat. I would rarely see a muscular guy, and Umass is big. BIG.



			
				Ghost_Dog said:
			
		

> ROFL, how come none of these clowns use free weights?  They ALL use machines...



The peolpe at MTV probably have way more footage than they used. I noticed that too but I think it is because people can relate to using machines rather than free weights, just a guess.


----------



## KEFE (Jan 14, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> yes, just like rule #137 states that if somebody questions me i'm allowed to stick my size nine boot up there ass.


U got A small foot man i wear a size 10 and i need a 11


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 14, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> U got A small foot man i wear a size 10 and i need a 11


 KEFE what are you doing in here in big boy land?


----------



## rrgg (Jan 14, 2006)

Ghost_Dog said:
			
		

> ROFL, how come none of these clowns use free weights?  They ALL use machines...



Maybe displaying exercise technique is a liability for MTV.  They don't want some kid in court claiming he tried squatting 500 pounds because he saw it on MTV.  A lot of things were omitted from the show though...

I'm sure Pete (the model) used free weights by the way.  Maybe he wasn't the most likeable character, but he did grow a lot.





			
				JoeR. said:
			
		

> Is that guy who owned the vitamin shop an idiot?  It shows the city, it shows the name of the store, and it shows him opening up a specific cabinet and than a bunch of steroids...


The model got his ampules legally due to low testosterone.  

He also said he didn't like injecting himself.  So I figured he kept some at the guy's shop where he could get help with that. 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## gogo (Jan 14, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> U got A small foot man i wear a size 10 and i need a 11





> KEFE what are you doing in here in big boy land?



You wandered to far from home, Boy.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 15, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> U got A small foot man i wear a size 10 and i need a 11


 
i actually wear a 10.5, i dont know why i said nine, but as cocks said, what the hell are you doing here?


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 15, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> KEFE what are you doing in here in big boy land?


KEFE!


----------



## redman12 (Jan 15, 2006)

I knew this would happen, fucken MTV maken steroids public enemy #1
-assholes


----------



## musclepump (Jan 16, 2006)

The model guy on this show said he got his drugs my prescription due to low test levels. How easy is that to do? Anyone managed to do the same?


----------



## gogo (Jan 18, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> The model guy on this show said he got his drugs my prescription due to low test levels. How easy is that to do? Anyone managed to do the same?



What I was thinking is if it is that easy, why not just go to the doctors after an AAS cycle during PCT , your test levels are sure to be low, and the doctor would prescribe you some legal gear..... i wonder if anyone has tried this.


----------



## rhouser30 (Jan 18, 2006)

yeah i know it can be done, guy i know was on fina and test and after his cycle he droped way off...then he went to the doctor said he couldnt get it up felt tired...test him, said his test was low so they gave him gear!!!


----------



## gogo (Jan 18, 2006)

i knew it would work lol, they didnt give him the gear right there on the spot though right, Like it takes a while for you to get the results back.. that would suck, you in the middle of pct after a long cycle then you get shot back up with some test.


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 18, 2006)

rhouser30 said:
			
		

> yeah i know it can be done, guy i know was on fina and test and after his cycle he droped way off...then he went to the doctor said he couldnt get it up felt tired...test him, said his test was low so they gave him gear!!!



while precription gear is the shit id perfer not to be dependant on it for the rest of my life


----------



## rhouser30 (Jan 18, 2006)

yeah i think it took alittle while for the test...then they have u come back so u have to make sure u take some before u know u have to go back to the doc b/c they will know something is up if u go back and your test levels arent back up


----------



## rrgg (Jan 18, 2006)

gogo said:
			
		

> What I was thinking is if it is that easy, why not just go to the doctors after an AAS cycle during PCT , your test levels are sure to be low, and the doctor would prescribe you some legal gear..... i wonder if anyone has tried this.


When detecting low test, the doctor would probably also notice your liver values were screwed up and so on.


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 18, 2006)

rrgg said:
			
		

> When detecting low test, the doctor would probably also notice your liver values were screwed up and so on.



liver values can be screwd up from alot of different things, i dont think the doc would assume u were talking AAS because of that, you could just say you drink


----------



## rrgg (Jan 18, 2006)

Sure, but I'm just saying he'll get various info from blood tests and may notice things off.  If you walk in puffy with acne too, a light bulb might go off.  :-0


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 18, 2006)

did anyone tape this? damn vcr fucked up and wouldn't tape right..appreciate it if someone could upload this


----------



## redman12 (Jan 18, 2006)

You can go to mtv.com and find videos of the show. WOW what a bunch of pussy cheaters. When i was there age i would of kicked there ass natural. This is a prime example of bad press. Did you see that pussy that won that fight. What a fucking joke
FUCK THEM- i lifted ever since my father started me at the age of 9 and in high school i killed myself every day in the weightroom those pussies wouldnt know hard work if it bit them in the ass.


BITCHES


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 18, 2006)

redman12 said:
			
		

> You can go to mtv.com and find videos of the show. WOW what a bunch of pussy cheaters. When i was there age i would of kicked there ass natural. This is a prime example of bad press. Did you see that pussy that won that fight. What a fucking joke
> FUCK THEM- i lifted ever since my father started me at the age of 9 and in high school i killed myself every day in the weightroom those pussies wouldnt know hard work if it bit them in the ass.
> 
> 
> BITCHES


  When you say "This is a prime example of bad press" do you mean their inaccurate portrayal of responsible anabolic use or pussy shit cheaters who use all those roid things that make them grow? Just curious because I'm not really sure what you're saying with this post.


----------



## rrgg (Jan 18, 2006)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> did anyone tape this? damn vcr fucked up and wouldn't tape right..appreciate it if someone could upload this



It will be reaired at 8pm Thursday Jan 19th.  (EST)


----------



## redman12 (Jan 19, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> When you say "This is a prime example of bad press" do you mean their inaccurate portrayal of responsible anabolic use or pussy shit cheaters who use all those roid things that make them grow? Just curious because I'm not really sure what you're saying with this post.



Both, do you agree with my statement or am i full of shit
-Your opinion of course


----------



## musclepump (Jan 19, 2006)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> while precription gear is the shit id perfer not to be dependant on it for the rest of my life



Convince your doc you're good with needles and ask to do it yourself. Then save up for the months you don't use it. No need to be on it for life


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2006)

redman12 said:
			
		

> Both, do you agree with my statement or am i full of shit
> -Your opinion of course


 I don't think you're full of shit. I think MTV does a shitty job portraying responsible anabolic use. It's the same thing they did with the True Life: I use adderall. All they show are irresponsible users who feed off the fact that a camera is in their face and they're jabbing steroids into their bodies, so they conform to what the media typically attacks about anabolics, like "roid rage" and how anabolics can kill. It's the farthest thing from responsible journalism, and the show should start with a warning saying that they are extremely biased, uninformed and ignorant and that "True Life" is about the farthest thing from true life.

 As far as your personal views go, I think those guys on MTV are pussies, but you sort of make it sound like anabolic users don't have to bust their asses to achieve the gains that they do, which is very far from the truth.


----------



## rrgg (Jan 20, 2006)

The model guy (Pete) and the gay guy were on Donny Deutsch (cable interview show) this week.  They were basically grilled about using steroids and Donny repeated all the BS heard in the mainstream press.  I think MTV misrepresented these guys, because Pete turned out to be pretty smart and completely defended himself against this guy, a doctor that was brought on, and Billy Graham (some over-roided wrestler now on an anti-steroid kick).  Pete even criticized Arnold for recent comments made to help his politics.  He also challenged the doctor to name a clinical study to back up her claims (she avoided the question).  Mostly the doctor ranted about growth plates in teens and counterfeits on the internet (both of which do not apply to Pete since he gets steroids and hgh legally and didn't start until age 26).


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 20, 2006)

Out of all the people on the documentary, Peter was the most realistic. He was a responsible steroid user who looked like he knew what he was doing. He even highlighted the common bodybuilder diet with the steak, egg whites, veggies, etc.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 20, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I don't think you're full of shit. I think MTV does a shitty job portraying responsible anabolic use. It's the same thing they did with the True Life: I use adderall. All they show are irresponsible users who feed off the fact that a camera is in their face and they're jabbing steroids into their bodies, so they conform to what the media typically attacks about anabolics, like "roid rage" and how anabolics can kill. It's the farthest thing from responsible journalism, and the show should start with a warning saying that they are extremely biased, uninformed and ignorant and that "True Life" is about the farthest thing from true life.
> 
> As far as your personal views go, I think those guys on MTV are pussies, but *you sort of make it sound like anabolic users don't have to bust their asses to achieve the gains that they do, which is very far from the truth.*



Exactly...
I knew this dumbass who decided to use steroids while not working out...
He got fat(er) and grew some mega bitch tits...Fuckin' retard


----------



## redman12 (Jan 20, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I don't think you're full of shit. I think MTV does a shitty job portraying responsible anabolic use. It's the same thing they did with the True Life: I use adderall. All they show are irresponsible users who feed off the fact that a camera is in their face and they're jabbing steroids into their bodies, so they conform to what the media typically attacks about anabolics, like "roid rage" and how anabolics can kill. It's the farthest thing from responsible journalism, and the show should start with a warning saying that they are extremely biased, uninformed and ignorant and that "True Life" is about the farthest thing from true life.
> 
> As far as your personal views go, I think those guys on MTV are pussies, but you sort of make it sound like anabolic users don't have to bust their asses to achieve the gains that they do, which is very far from the truth.





For the first part i totally agree with you 100% but for the last part, now ay man. Todays society wants things handed to them. i apologize if i came off this way but i believe that even with anabolics you still gota bust your ass. THIER IS NO SUPPLEMENT FOR HARD WORK! EVER i know that you know this i just wanted to state that these young men feel they can get somework out of the way by using these performin enhancing steroids at a young inexpierienced stage of thier life. all i have to say know is that they are damn fools. On the part of those guys on mtv they are all pussies. They dont have any respect for themselves.


----------

